# Do all ez cloners come with a dome



## techrons78 (Dec 4, 2014)

I am looking them us and they dont say one is included. .?? It is needed...I found one on htg for 50 but he says nothing of a top..so do I need one?? Teck


----------



## Lesso (Dec 7, 2014)

Not needed if your rh is >49%


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well I have a grow room but it rarwly gets below 49..so I need one?..Tech..cuz I wanyed to buy the one fron htg for t0.


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 7, 2014)

Domes will only create issues and are not suggested. I've never found them at all necessary at all even in winter.


----------



## vostok (Jun 6, 2015)

as the cuttings are in water no dome is needed, do keep a temp/rh gauge nearby, you get low Rh, stick a trash bag over the cloner! ...is popular in the south


----------

